#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Is Advertising The Only Way To Entice A Target Market Towards Product

## Lorraine

Hi all,

This is a problem which can be different from business to business.

Advertising is not the only way to entice customers to buy the product. Advertising itself cant sell products or services. It is one of the elements in the marketing mix of product, price, place and promotion. 
And the four elements of the marketing mix when focused on consumer satisfaction results in attracting the target consumer to the product or service. 
Advertising is an effective tool to communicate, convince and induce purchaser behaviour of consumers when all the other elements are aligned to consumers tastes and interests.

Thank you!

----------

